# ? moon lighting options ?



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

i want to do some moon lighting for my fish tank and am not sure what different choices i have.

if anyone can advise me i would appreciate it.

submersible led moonlights? where i can buy them, how much they cost?

cheap alternatives? Do it yourself moon lights ?

any other ideas?

thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Check out the DIY section, there's a thread on DIY moonlights with parts from Walmart.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Do the one in the DIY section. It is by far the cheapest way around it ad the best.

I have a DIY rig-up with the CCFL's that I might be selling in the near future. Its just not impressive to me for some reason.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

I bought one of these, works just fine

http://www.fish-street.com/cart/product ... cy_code=US


----------



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

cool, thanks for the help, im gonna check out the diy section, i didnt think of looking there!


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

I use these on my tanks http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/skus/li/LICU-01652.asp?L+scstore+tzzd9723ffbc53bc+1218628892 and http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/skus/li/LICU-01655.asp?L+scstore+tzzd9723ffbc53bc.

The first is a power supply with light and the 2nd is a light with a linking cable to the first light. I use 2 on my 4' tanks. Great blue shimmering light and inexpensive. You just have to figure out where and how to attach them under your hood. Mine even get wet with no problems although I wouldnt submerge them.


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

i got the walmart night light option in the DIY area. It cost me a whopping $1 and it looks great! i see water ripples, it comes on automatically when my tank light shuts off, and it was super cheap!


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the good comments on the walmart moon light, glad I could help.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

I looked throught the DIY section, but couldn't find anything about moon lighting. Maybe there's something wrong with me??? Anyway, could you post a pic of exactly what you bought at wal-mart? Or a link to the DIY post. Thanks.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Dont know about the Wal-Mart one, never saw it myself either but here is a link to the one thats right there in the DIY.......http://cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_moonlight.php


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

here is the thread....

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... ht=walmart


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

That's awesome. I'm on my way to wal-mart. I'll post some pics when I can. :thumb:


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool thanks. It was actually a thread that started. I thought it was said to be in the DIY.


----------



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

ya i like those ideas, are they just regular night lights with different bulbs or do they actually come with the blue led in them?

thanks for the help!


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

I went to wal-mart. Spent $8.84 on two lights and two extension cords.









They had blue, green, and pink. It says "blue" on the label, just to the left of the picture of the blue light. They had blue, green, pink, and white.


















Here you can see the little led on the right and the light sensor on the left.
Sorry, if you wanted to see pics of the extension cords. :lol:

I will post a few more pics after I install them, for now it's off to the LFS. :fish:


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

By the way...the lights themselves were $2.86 plus tax each.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

Done. :thumb:

It looks absolutely great. IMHO. Here's a couple of pics. I cut two holes into the back of my light housing, and siliconed them into place. It turned out exactly as I had hoped.









Right light.








Left light.


























It's not actually quite as bright as it looks in the pics, and I'm not sure what's up with the red spots on the last two pics. My camera is way too advanced for my little brain, and I'm not sure where I put the manual. :-?


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

Done. :thumb:

It looks absolutely great. IMHO. Here's a couple of pics. I cut two holes into the back of my light housing, and siliconed them into place. It turned out exactly as I had hoped.









Right light.








Left light.


























It's not actually quite as bright as it looks in the pics, and I'm not sure what's up with the red spots on the last two pics. My camera is way too advanced for my little brain, and I'm not sure where I put the manual. :-?


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

Done. :thumb:

It looks absolutely great. IMHO. Here's a couple of pics. I cut two holes into the back of my light housing, and siliconed them into place. It turned out exactly as I had hoped.









Right light.








Left light.


























It's not actually quite as bright as it looks in the pics, and I'm not sure what's up with the red spots on the last two pics. My camera is way too advanced for my little brain, and I'm not sure where I put the manual. :-?


----------



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

wow! that looks awesome! thanks a lot for the write up and the pics, im going out of town this weekend but cant wait to set my night lights up next week!

thanks again!


----------



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

man! i just looked at the picsagain (the bottom pic) i cant wait! thats exactly what i want mine tank to look like at night!


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

Great Job!! its a great mod for a cheap price.

I bought 2 also for my 75 gallon but I ended up only putting in one all the way on the end so one side gets more light than the other.

I love the water ripples!!!!

best $5 *** spent on the tank


----------

